# Diatoms are killing my tank!



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

My tank had diatom but the diatom went away on its own after a few weeks.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

How much current do you have on the tank? I know I had a problem with my nutrients building up in my tank and diatoms just over running my tank as well, do you dose excel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AUAV8R (Jul 7, 2010)

This tank has been running for at least six months now so I know it's not the "new tank" issue. I have used metricide which is basically the same thing as excel but not regularly. As far as current, I have two canaster filters so the flow is good. It could be nutrient build up as I don't change the water but every two weeks.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

It could be nutrients do you dose ferts regularly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AUAV8R (Jul 7, 2010)

Osmocote plus root tabs


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

thats what im using with the exception of api leaf zone, with no problems, no co2 or anything weekly water changes, put a pic up


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

I also have, albeit wayyyy less, diatoms recently. I just tried the 1-2 punch in about 25% dosage of H2O2. Will let you know if diatoms go away. Im more worried about my UG NOT melting haha.


----------



## AUAV8R (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## AUAV8R (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

you rub your plants during water changes to get diatoms off the plants, my otos took care of my diatoms. but that def looks like diatoms lol


----------



## constanzia (Feb 22, 2013)

I had diatoms but my ottos took care of them. You don't have enough of them to do the job. I have 3 in a 20 gal and the tank is clean. You may want to up them from 2 to 5 or 6.


----------



## Kudaria (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't feel alone, my watersprite gets diatoms on it all the time...its the only plant in the tank that does and I'm not quite sure why its the one plant they love to congregate on. Maybe because the leaves are so fine the ottos don't seem to spend much time cleaning it.


----------

